# HAMRADIO MARKET > สินค้าที่ซื้อและขายเสร็จสิ้นแล้ว >  ร่วมประมูล รายการ หลวงปู่ทวด พิมพ์สะดุ้งกลับ แช่น้ำมนต์ วัดบวรนิเวศวิหาร ปี40

## bbmanham

*ร่วมประมูล รายการ หลวงปู่ทวด พิมพ์สะดุ้งกลับ แช่น้ำมนต์ วัดบวรนิเวศวิหาร ปี40 เนื้อผงรุ่นแรก เลี่ยมกันน้ำพร้อมใช้*
*
(แอท) เริ่ม 199 เคาะต่อไป 10- (แอท)* 

/// ปิดประมูล 11 ก.ค 56 เวลา 22.30 น ///

*ไม่ต่อเวลา ปิดตรงๆ ท่านที่ชนะประมูล ช่วยค่าส่ง 30*

----------


## Import

มาช่วยเปิดให้ครับ 219 บาท

----------


## bbmanham

*ปิดให้ คุณ  Import ครับ*

----------


## Import

> *ปิดให้ คุณ  Import ครับ*


โอนให้เรียบร้อยครับ เมื่อเวลา 10:56 น. ยอดโอน 249 บาท ที่อยู่ที่จะให้จัดส่งแจ้งไปทาง PM นะครับ

----------


## Import

ได้รับของเรียบร้อย ไม่มีปัญหาใดๆ 

ผู้ดูแลปิดกระทู้ได้เลยครับ

----------

